

Why Hg is better than X - vizard
http://whyhgisbetterthanx.com/

======
adammika
why do the SCM's feel the need to compete... I'm getting really sick of this.

------
nailer
Hg isn't better than X, as it makes a crap display server.

------
soult
HG is crap. Ever tried checking out the mozilla-central tree?

------
flashgordon
i wouldnt say its better just different... certainly has a better distributed
model than SVN and much easier to setup than GIT (but no where as
efficient)...

